# Tick time



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

So it finally happened, Ranger has picked up a tick. He was laying down on the bed and I was fondling his ears like usual and felt the little b****** in near the top fold of his ear. 

I pulled it out like I've been told without squeezing the body and if there is a little bit left in, to leave and keep clean. I am concerned because there is a lump where I removed the tick. Lyme disease isn't a huge thing around here, but it has been here.

Is it just the basic, keep an eye on it and it should get better or is there certain things I should look for since it is a tick bite?


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Target rash is something to always look out for. you really have to look on a dog though. Target rash is a sign the bite transmitted lymes. only about 50% get a rash when they are infected with Lymes but if your dog has it go to the vet

Also save the ticks when you pull them out or at least take a picture. Not all ticks can transmit the same diseases so sometimes the type of tick is a good clue if someone or dog becomes ill since the lymes tests are frequently false .


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Dogs don't get the "bullseye" rash from Lyme disease. Usually those bullseye type marks are from fly or other insect bites.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree with Sassafras, though I originally was told this by my own vet. We were hiking through some humid temperate forests and I literally spent the evening pulling over 30 attached ticks off Soro. Mostly lone star and dog ticks, I believe (there is a new finding that not only deer ticks transmit Lyme). Larvae and adults, though who knows if seed ticks were around since they're so darn small. During the hike I would pretty much without a doubt be able to find one on me every time I stopped and looked around my body.
I immediately contacted my vet since I saw the bullseye ring but she said it was not a sign of Lyme. 









Basically, I think your dog will be fine! But it never hurts to keep an eye on things. Soro has tested positive for Lyme before and it was found out by accident, like he was slightly lame so we did a lot of tests. The lameness was totally unrelated to the Lyme but the Lyme was easily treated with doxycycline.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Good to know, thanks guys. I remember when I was a kid the dogs (and cats) would pick up the occasional tick, but back then lyme disease hadn't been seen in our area. This is my first tick since it became confirmed. 

I cleaned it and put tea tree oil on it last night and this morning it didn't look as big, but the bump is definitely still there. I'll keep an eye on it, but more for it getting infected as opposed to lyme.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

sassafras said:


> Dogs don't get the "bullseye" rash from Lyme disease. Usually those bullseye type marks are from fly or other insect bites.


I learned something today! thanks Sass I didn't know dogs cant get target rash then you see pictures of dogs with a target like rash it doesnt help! lol


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Apparently Frontline is starting to become a little ineffective around here on ticks. I just happened to go to the Vet for Zoey's annual checkup and she had one on her and the Vet removed it with a device called a Ticked Off, so I came home and immediately ordered one to have. She also said to treat Zoey every 3 weeks vs. monthly and they said that Vectra seems to be working better.

Honestly, the month was up on 10/18 and yesterday was 10/19 and I have never had that happen with my other dog; Frontline always had protected her for a month. Zoey got shots yesterday so I am waiting till tomorrow to apply the Frontline so her shot sites heal (not sure if that matters) and I guess I'll go 3 weeks treatment until I use up the Frontline.


----------



## LOSt (Aug 7, 2010)

Is there an amout of time that the tick should needs to be on the dog to transmit lyme? I live in a very deer tick infested area and I know that with people the tick has to be on for 24 hours before it really passes lyme to a person.. I read with dogs its 24-48 but the other day I went to a vet clinic to ask and she said 24 but we should watch the dog.. I found a tick on Roxy saturday morning and I know it was only on her and biting for about 12 hours, but there is a red spot at the bite area. (I can post a pic later tonight)


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

If I remember correctly the Vet said 48 hours ... I think it has to do with the tick filling up and the fluids coming out of the tick from being full.


----------



## LOSt (Aug 7, 2010)

this is what roxy's bite looks like... Im gonna watch her for now and get her tested at her annual checkup in december if she doesnt show symptoms before that...


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Here's something from the CDC as not all ticks transmit Lyme disease (of course they may carry other diseases: http://www.cdc.gov/lyme/transmission/

Here's some general info on different treatments: http://www.jaffeanimalclinic.com/uploads/Tick_Control_and_Prevention.pdf


----------



## C&K Rescue (Aug 16, 2021)

sassafras said:


> Dogs don't get the "bullseye" rash from Lyme disease. Usually those bullseye type marks are from fly or other insect bites.


this is very untrue. Today I removed a tick from a puppy that had the bullseye mark around it.

















sassafras said:


> Dogs don't get the "bullseye" rash from Lyme disease. Usually those bullseye type marks are from fly or other insect bites.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This is an eight year old thread, and the original poster hasn't been active here in a few years now, so I'm closing this thread to further replies. Feel free to start your own thread, though, or join in any of our current discussions!


----------

